

Now you can drag-and-drop images onto Google Image Search, to search by image - pud
http://www.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi

======
dictation9
It's been a feature since June.

~~~
bsphil
Was just going to say, I'm fairly sure I've used this months ago already.

------
pud
Works in Mac, Chrome at least. Just drag any image from your hard drive onto
the Google Image Search browser window.

------
dfxm12
And yet, you can't copy an image and paste it into the box...

